# Interesting call from the doctor...



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Just got the call from my doctor regarding my recent blood test. Apparently I can stop taking my Synthroid. My TH levels are normal! 

Right now I am still looking to get a second opinion from an endocrinologist. I just want to be 100% sure I can discontinue the medication. Either way I have a month and a half of pills just in case!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Hope it all works out for you :2thumb:


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Grimm that's great!!!!! Prayers that the endo comes back the same

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey thats great! Did you ever have them switch up the dose right after filling a rx for it? My ex had more bottles of this stuff lying around than anything. She must have had 3 dose changes in a 3 month period. You should be good though, it is not like the levels change based upon who reads the report.

Wonder what the street value is for synthroid....

On a similar note, talked to my wifes OB last night (she is at 4 months) and mentioned she was vomiting a lot. The pill form of Zofran was not working and I wanted her to have the dissolving version. The nice MD called in a rx for 48 of them and one refill! LOL, stock up time. And with only a $10 co-pay!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah! Good for you!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Excellent news! Anytime you can get off a prescription drug is a happy time! Best of luck with your second opinion Grimm!!!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

JimMadsen said:


> Hey thats great! Did you ever have them switch up the dose right after filling a rx for it? My ex had more bottles of this stuff lying around than anything. She must have had 3 dose changes in a 3 month period. You should be good though, it is not like the levels change based upon who reads the report.


This is typical when you first get put on synthroid & it's a great way to get stocked up on medication. :2thumb: We always refill our meds right before going to the doctor, that way if there's a medication change we have both the old & new medication. I also have them write the prescription for 6 months worth at a time to be dispensed all at once. My daughter is on synthroid & we've saved a year's worth of it doing it this way.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

wonder how that happens? first the thyroid stops working and then it starts again.......weird. wonder what caused it to start working again?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My MIL doc explained that after so long of not working properly, it just shuts down. With meds, its forced to work again and once it gets in the groove it works by itself again. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Called my GP for a referral for the endocrinologist. Seems my GP's staff made the mistake and interpreted the GP's notes. I am not "normal" but to remain on the same dosage.

:brickwall::brickwall::brickwall::brickwall::brickwall:

At least this is the first day I didn't take my pill. Now I am off to take it before it gets too late...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I blame Obamacare.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I blame Obamacare.


LOL!

When I asked for the referral the receptionist said she'd call back after letting the GP know my request. Then the GP called me back about the mistake! She never calls me!


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Well there is a damper on the day. But like you said, has only been the one day.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Good luck. Did you have part of the thyroid removed? It's a pretty important body part. It's atypical for it to begin working again once it's stopped due to damage.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> Good luck. Did you have part of the thyroid removed? It's a pretty important body part. It's atypical for it to begin working again once it's stopped due to damage.


No removal. I am actually on a rather low dose of Synthroid compared to the average thyroid patient. I'm taking about half the standard dose for most Graves patients.

I have been on this dose for almost 18 months so I was shocked I was told to just stop taking it. Seems I am to continue with this dose right now.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, I'm glad you're OK, but I'm truly sorry about your roller-coaster ride. 

That stuff just plain sucks...

Prayers on the way.... from my house to yours.
:flower:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah, well hopefully the doctor continues to manage it well. There might be some dietary shifts that may alleviate symptoms. Makes sure to get plenty of B12.


----------

